# When and how did you discover you are a furry?



## shelby079 (Dec 21, 2017)

How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be? 

Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 21, 2017)

shelby079 said:


> How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be?
> 
> Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
> And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


Long story. I’ll be a brief as I can.

I read _The Hobbit_ when I was 10. I though Smaug was the rightful hero and ...


Spoiler



I was pissed that he didn’t kill every other character, including both Bilbo and Gandalf.


  Ever since then I have liked dragons.

When I was 16 a friend of mine drew a dragon in a suggestive pose. Ever since then I have been attracted to dragons.

20 years later I first came across the concept of a furry. Unfortunately it was the horrible CSI episode but by then I had developed a healthy skepticism of anything produced for mass consumption. I decided to look into this furry thing myself. I found many like-minded individuals, and have stayed ever since.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2017)

I saw a cat once.


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 21, 2017)

I looked at some drawings on deviantart ( It wasnt always as bad as it is today). Usually dragons or argonians, when I realised that there were groups that specialized in making "anthro art" or "furry art." 
This is how I slowly descended into madness...


----------



## Gee_Anson (Dec 21, 2017)

Stumbled across Second Life.
Met a group of very accepting and chill furs. 
aaand they corrupted me.


----------



## Astus (Dec 21, 2017)

Always made stories with anthro characters in them, later found the Fandom and was like whaaa? This is a thing?! And there you have it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2017)

Enjoyed watching a lot of anthropomorphic cartoons growing up, figured there must be a fandom for it. Thus, here I am.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

I took my kids to an anime con. Saw a Fursuiter. Asked about it. My kids were like, That's a Furry. I was like, what's that? They told me don't ask. One of their friends said that Furries screw dogs. I knew that couldn't be true! It was just too cute! So I went home, did research, discovered I had been a Furry my whole life! And here I am. And by the way, through ALL my research, never once have I seen a Furry screwing a dog! Thank The Maker!!!(but I have seen some very.....interesting......art.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I took my kids to an anime con. Saw a Fursuiter. Asked about it. My kids were like, That's a Furry. I was like, what's that? They told me don't ask. One of their friends said that Furries screw dogs. I knew that couldn't be true! It was just too cute! So I went home, did research, discovered I had been a Furry my whole life! And here I am. And by the way, through ALL my research, never once have I seen a Furry screwing a dog! Thank The Maker!!!(but I have seen some very.....interesting......art.



I thought the same thing before I joined


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I saw a cat once.


Was it this cat?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Was it this cat?


Oh Tom!! Loved Tom!! And Jerry's cute ass!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 21, 2017)

When I was just six years old, I discovered I could communicate with the crows, ravens, and jackdaws.
Being an orphan, they adopted me as their own, and raised me.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I saw a cat once.


I thought you said "I thought I saw a puddy cat"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh Tom!! Loved Tom!! And Jerry's cute ass!


I think Tom might be my spirit animal. :v


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think Tom might be my spirit animal. :v


He IS a little rowdy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He IS a little rowdy!


I'll always be a fox, but I go to Tom for his infinite wisdom. Gotta catch that mouse, man.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 21, 2017)

For me growing up I think it started when pokemon was just becoming a huge thing. My sister and I would draw pokemon, cut them out and cut off the arms and legs then use a stapler to connect them so that we could move the joints.
Over time I stopped drawing them and got huge into the anime Inuyasha. In that anime human looking demons would always appear and they all looked super cool. I made my own fan character and she slowly became less and less associated to the show. A friend of mine who I roleplayed with made small jokes that my OC was a furry because she has an animal form.
I remember being upset about this because of all the negativity the fandom was getting at the time.

Many years later I met my now bf and he told me that he was one and asked me to draw his dragon character.  It surprised me because it wasn't an anthro but just a normal dragon and it got me to open my eyes. I got interested in the costume ideas for them and began to look up the cons on youtube. I then decided to make a character that represented myself and the rest is history.

On a side note I think the name furry is rather silly and I would not tell people that I am a furry because of how dumb it sounds.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 21, 2017)

Pretty much the same time I found out that furries exist.  Prior to that I'd just thought I was a weirdo who really wanted to be an ape.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 21, 2017)

I always liked anthro characters in cartoons when I grew up. I've never thought of that as anything special, and I still don't. I think a lot of kids are like that.

I don't see myself as a furry. At least not in the sense of identifying with an animal, or other such connection that some people in the fandom have. However, I became a "furry" when I found some erotic artwork of anthro characters, and realized that I liked it.


----------



## shelby079 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I already see some resemblances with my start . :



Constance said:


> I always liked anthro characters in cartoons when I grew up. I've never thought of that as anything special, and I still don't. I think a lot of kids are like that.



When I say Dungeons & Dragons  was for me the start into anthro characters in cartoons, makes me that old ? Is there a maximum age for becoming a furry?
As for the cartoon Dungeons & Dragons:  I was far more interested in the Dragons etc.. then the human characters.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 28, 2017)

shelby079 said:


> When I say Dungeons & Dragons  was for me the start into anthro characters in cartoons, makes me that old ? Is there a maximum age for becoming a furry?
> As for the cartoon Dungeons & Dragons:  I was far more interested in the Dragons etc.. then the human characters.


I've always found non-human characters to be more interesting too. Whether it's in cartoons, games or something similar. For me it's primarily the humanoid ones, though


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 28, 2017)

I never liked Tom and Jerry because they didnt talk. I got upsetwhen I was little when my mom or dad turned that on for me. 

I grew up watching pokemon and I grew up with dogs, so I guess I just always liked animals and wanted to be one. 

When I was 13 I found wolfhome on the internet (which is now toxic so i don't go on it anymore and people are leaving it anyway) and I discovered that we could have a character of our own, but never really settled on a character until now. I used to be so picky and in the end I just wanted something simple. 

But since ive drawn for people on wolfhome for so long, ive only liked the thought of having a canine character.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I grew up playing pokemon and stuff like that, so i used to pretend to be pokemon when I was young(er).
One day, I heard about furries, and I was questioning myself.
I looked at sfw furry art and I loved it, so I decided to make an FA account.
Here I am :3


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 29, 2017)

I blame this guy... and all his cuddly friends


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 29, 2017)

Back in 05-06.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 29, 2017)

I had already developed out of necessity the sonas of Animus (little not demon) and Draco (dragon) but had never named them them or considered them anything other than constructs.

I was aware of furries for many years and believe this was from a programme looking at alternative interests back in the early 90's. 
With many changes and challenges that have happened, and ending up in places I would never would have thought I would end up. 
I made a promise to my self that what ever happens I should enjoy life and explore the things I find enjoyment and pleasure in. 
So I have been returning to activities that I have previously enjoyed which had been overtaken had been lost by the wayside. Which includes my love of artistic creativity. 

So being the type of person that remembers all sorts of random useless information I remembered the report about furries which appealed to my creative side. 
So started exploring and began to uncover more about the fandom. It was back in September this year that I joined FA and the forum. 

It was at this time I realised that I had two concurrent constructs that infact could be considered as full blown sonas. 
It is certainly very enjoyable working on them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

I only found out about furries in 2014 and really no lead up before that. I was watching "I Hate Everything" videos and he did one on furries. I noticed how confused he was by it so I decided to look it up. I was terrified and interested, so that bought me over.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Grew up as kid with 80’s cartoons.  Loved watching the normal stuff like TMNT, Resuce Rangers, Tail Spin, Duck Tails, Thundercats and the rest.  Had a crush on Becky from Tail Spin for a long time.  Forget how I discovered it, but the first time I found Anthromorphic Art and was “Holy crap that cool”.  Didn’t even know the fandom had a name until 10+ years ago because I always used “anthro” in my searches and never paid attention to what was written on the page.  Came out recently as both being a furry and bi.  My best friend out here still can’t believe I’m a furry because I break most of the stereotypes.


----------



## Filter (Dec 30, 2017)

I found the fandom online around 2000 or so, but I've always liked this stuff. I just didn't have a name for it before then.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 30, 2017)

Discovered furries back in 09 beacuse of 1000 ways to die, hated them until I saw the twitter trolling on Tony the tiger's twitter page in 2013 or something idfk.
Didn't really get involved with the fandom till last year when my friend would not shut up about telling me to make a fursona...


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 30, 2017)

As for my Interest in Being a Dragon Dude, it all started when I got the book Dragonology back when I VERY young. From there Said Fascination grew.

As for actually learning about the Fandom, I always kinda knew it existed. I had older Siblings who had entered the Internet back when Hating Furies was a Popular thing, and I kinda just stayed away until I got some actual Fur buds a couple years back. They kinda just pointed out the Fact that I had a 200+ Folder full of Dragons, I roleplayed as a Dragon, I played as Dragon Related things whenever Possible, etc. Annnnnnnnd Yea. Still not trying to get to "Involved" in the fandom because Well, Y'all can be a bit much, but Hey, I've been sitting on the sidelines for awhile.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 30, 2017)

The unabridged history of ArtyLoop:


Wanted to wear the Fozzie bear suit in the second grade (but wasn't allowed to)
Discovered anime at 10 years of age, which led to discovering the full spectrum of it 
Discovered The Simpsons and how to create one's own persona and a story around it
Discovered Sonic The Hedgehog in 1991 when the game and console was released
Got the internet in 1997
Discovered the community in the US via IRC
Made friends in 2000 with people online and with one person in particular who went to Anthrocon- they sent me the photos and I was immersed.
Entered the world of online RP and furry RP around and during 2001
Got involved with cosplay and development of the anime community in 2002  through 2005
Started following Jay Naylor, Joe Randel and several other well known artists around 2002, with a proper understanding of furry fandom.
Moved away from my parents because of their incessant need to scratch in my things and their discovery of yiff on my hard disk
Met a girl who is very arty and theatrical, and married her in 2007
Picked up interest again in 2008
Had serious mental health issues from 2009 through 2011 due to work.
Picked up interest again thanks to encouragement from my partner in 2012
Discovered my local community in 2014 and connected with them
Came out as openly furry to my critical family, and colleagues in my profession in 2017 with full support of my partner and child.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 30, 2017)

I remember when I was a child and I always loved wolves, especially werewolves because they were human-like. I always watched werewolf movies and got sad when they killed them and I always loved full moons because I thought there was a werewolf somewhere in the world. I loved this "tail" I made out of a the fluffy part of a jacket hood that I safety-pinned to my pants and I never took it off, like ever. I always drew humanized animals (or my cats as superheros which is anthropomorphic) and I always wrote stories about them fighting crime. As the years went by, I became an internet person and my friend told me he was a furry. Prior to that, I was brought up on the internet that furries are these horrible cringy people, and it was very weird for me to have a friend that is a furry, so it threw me off to remembering everything. I was in denial until I found out what a scalie was. I began to get dragon stuff and, where my awful forums name came from, I was known as "Midnight Dragon", which was based on a dragon toy I got. I began to call myself that and I finally "came out"about it to that friend and my other friends. I soon began to draw some ideas I have for an OC and I finally had my first ever OC which was a Dutchie named Leviathan. I eventually lost it and just began calling myself an actually furry and made the OC I love and cherish today which is Deathless, which will turn a year old in late January. Also I always wanted a fursuit since I was in 6th grade because I thought they looked really cute and amazing, but I didn't admit.
lol this came out longer than i intended it to be (thats what she said ik)


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok, so since I went at lengths of how I became a furry, I'm going to give the TLDR version: 


Discovered Anthro Art in 2001, although didn't know there was a fandom associated with it. 
2004- learned about the furry fandom, but wasn't really interested in it until about about 2007. 
2006- Joined DA in 2009 joined FA and finally decided I was a furry. 
2011- Went to my first furry con, Furfright. 
2012- Started drawing.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 30, 2017)

I remember walking along the beach one chilly spring evening. The water gently climbed the beach and retreated repeatedly. A few seagulls sailed lazily through the air, occasionally pooping on something. 

All was calm and peaceful, until suddenly an anthropomorphic wolf sprang from behind some bushes. I stared at her in astonishment. She bitch slapped me, told me I was a furry, and made wild love to me. 

So here I am.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Discovered furries back in 09 beacuse of 1000 ways to die, hated them until I saw the twitter trolling on Tony the tiger's twitter page in 2013 or something idfk.
> Didn't really get involved with the fandom till last year when my friend would not shut up about telling me to make a fursona...


Okay I am curious how did a furry kill themselves in the most absurd way. I must know.


As demisexual normal porn wasn't cutting it as it wasn't showing enough emotional connection for me to feel anything towards it. Turns out furry comics tend to focus heavily on love.  Found TwoKinds and here I am posting here.

Yeah so I'm one of those sexual deviants you bastards keep on raving on about! HI! I'm a freak, and proud of it! Yip yip bitch.


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 31, 2017)

shelby079 said:


> How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be?
> 
> Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
> And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


Well, it have been years. I was a furry when i was a kid even before i know the fandom. I always, when watching movies and animations on tv, i loved anthro animals. Even wanted to be one. But i thought i was crazy. But 2 months ago i discovered the fandom. And i was like: "YAY! I FOUND HOME". Now i am a furry that knows the furry fandom. So, recap:
I was a furry my whole life and dint know. How kewl xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

A tiny bit more serious take on OP's question:

2002: Came across some cute art
2005: Came across more cute art
2007: Came across some Furry sites
2008: Made an FA and FAF account
Fast forward to early 2016: I started interacting more with forums and people in general, and here we are. This is by far the forum I've posted and interacted with the most on.

And now, here we are: I am on the top lists of more and more things as time goes by.


----------



## defunct (Dec 31, 2017)

When I was like 12 I saw some scene in Star Trek involving girls with cat tails which kinda turned me subconsciously into one and I didn't really become a full-on furry until I played Night in the Woods and had incredibly strong urges to draw fanart


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 31, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Okay I am curious how did a furry kill themselves in the most absurd way. I must know.


Dude got high and went into the woods, and came across a fur orgy, he tried the join in but the furries told him to fuck off, he then found a bear and tired to fuck it but the bear killed him.
It's sorta a odd segment from the show xD


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 31, 2017)

I was introduced to FurAffinity by somebody in 2014. I technically became a furry in 2008 (long story short, some weird thoughts went through my head one night as I was going to sleep, and boom, suddenly I was a furry), but I didn't realize furries existed until 2014. Once I realized what I was, I was like, "Mmm, I think this might be alright."

I have had some hit-and-miss success with the FA Forums in the past, but I'm being a bit more active than I used to. I would still like to have so more furries to hang out with, but I'm taking it slow and steady for now. I'll let this site take care of the rest.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 31, 2017)

Think I always been but it wasn't until I had dreams about anthropomorphic creatures that brought be to various Furry Forums


----------



## Ginza (Dec 31, 2017)

Always been one. My whole life, the human characters never interested me even a bit. I loved creating anthropomorphic characters, and eventually got _really _into roleplaying. Had a love of all cartoons and stories depicting anthros, tried to create my own, and so on. I eventually felt weird, since nobody I knew seemed to share the same fascination. One day though, about 4 years ago, while browsing furry art (though I had no idea what that even was at the time), I saw a fursuit and thought "holy shit this is adorable". Then, fell down a youtube hole of fursuit dancers, and discovered a term, "furry". Prior, I had no idea what furries were. However, I got active in the furry instagram community, and found there to be others with the same interest in anthro characters. However, I was mainly a lurker until a few months ago, when I decided to attempt to talk to the fandom. So I say I've been a furry my whole life, but in the fandom for just 4 years


----------



## Dongding (Dec 31, 2017)

ArtyLoop said:


> I blame this guy... and all his cuddly friends


Teh comix wuz gudd.


----------



## aceskywalker (Dec 31, 2017)

Knowing about furries: since the peak of the MLP/brony craze. There's overlap between the 2, so I knew about furries from brony friends.

I blame Zootopia for planting the seeds of fur.

Started browsing furry memes ironically, which became unironically. Started watching Youtube furries because reasons, liked their content and now I'm here. This paragraph took place in the span of 5-6 months. 

Now I've spent more than a hundred bucks on my fursona, and I'm 1,000% sure that that won't be the last.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't think Zootopia was planting any seed though. Rather I think Zootopia was Disney sending a secret acknowledgement or giving the fandom a tip of the hat. However, the movie (and its planned sequel) will do a lot to grow the fandom in coming years


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 1, 2018)

Really furry are born furry dog XD


----------



## defunct (Jan 2, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Really furry are born furry dog XD


...what


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 2, 2018)

Nastala said:


> ...what


hahahah XD


----------



## Harieltertius (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm at a bit of a discord between identifying as a "furry," more or less because I don't fursuit and I rarely talk about the stuff I do online to people in real life. I've been a fan of furries since 2010, that was mostly due to my continued love and dedication to the Halo trilolgy and discovery of the Mass Effect series (I am a HUGE sucker for Sangheili and Turians). One day I was surfing the internet, came across a cool picture I liked and found out the artist had a skype. After chatting with him for a bit he talked about the "furry" fandom, and thats where I found even more cool art and stories relating to both of my favorite universes and my newly favorite genre; anthropomorphism. Made a few more friends who are furries, got into furry communities online and been off and on in activity with them ever since.


----------



## Koush (Jan 3, 2018)

I discovered the furry world kind of through the anime world.
I had a fansub with some friends around 2004, and we subbed my favorite anime - Digimon. For some years I had been collecting digimon art and, one day, one of my friends from the sub told me that there were this art genre called "furry". I looked it up online and voilà - fell in love with it right away. <3


----------



## shelby079 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> Grew up as kid with 80’s cartoons.  Loved watching the normal stuff like TMNT, Resuce Rangers, Tail Spin, Duck Tails, Thundercats and the rest.  Had a crush on Becky from Tail Spin for a long time.  Forget how I discovered it, but the first time I found Anthromorphic Art and was “Holy crap that cool”.  Didn’t even know the fandom had a name until 10+ years ago because I always used “anthro” in my searches and never paid attention to what was written on the page.  Came out recently as both being a furry and bi.  My best friend out here still can’t believe I’m a furry because I break most of the stereotypes.


 
Also a grew up with 80's cartoons. Dungeons and Dragons and TMNT were my top favorite. I wanted to be Raphael. I could identify most with his character.


----------



## Kattai (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Was it this cat?


Omg, Tom was the first anthropomorphic dude I recognised to be somehow attractive xD (I was 4-5yrs old)


----------



## Kattai (Jan 7, 2018)

My best friend told me that I'm furry :3 
(I wasn't active internet-user so I didn't recognize furry stuff or want to admit my 'furryness', lol)
I trusted a secret to her - that I'm really attracted to my own (anthropomorphic) characters and she said - "You're a furry! It's not a big thing, pffh!" It felt like getting know your sexuality, like I'm an auntie from middle ages and some modern age guy tells that being lesbian in nowadays isn't such a disability & abnormal phenomenon.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 7, 2018)

I accidentally discovered furry yiff a couple of years back on google (and yes, it is possible to accidentally come across it) when i was in high school, and realized that I was semi-attracted to it. And even though I had friends that were furries, i knew that furries had a stigma so I never looked further into it except for occasional photo searches. 

Fast forward a couple of years to recently, and I finally did some research into it after a, ahem, not so PG innocent between my fiance and I (hehe awkward). 

But anyways, i realized that I've been a closet furry for years. Which works out perfectly since my fiance is also one


----------



## kaade law (Jan 11, 2018)

shelby079 said:


> How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be?
> 
> Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
> And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


When I was in the gym at my school I heard a couple of kids laughing and giggling over something on a kids phone the kid was always bullied and was awkward I had made friends with him the year before and went over and took him to his class and asked him what they were laughing about he said That it was a picture he had on his phone with him and this one girl who was Really good at art in his room with a whole bunch of drawings on the wall that looked like fan art of some kind and I asked what the drawings were and he said It’s about The furry fandom and such I said what’s a furry? And he retorted Oh mah gawd you don’t even know what a furry is lol so I asked him about it and once I studied it a little more  and saw some yiffs and I was really into it honestly a year later I had made my decision and started looking up threads and posts on furries and things alike but I’m a minor only in highschool currently and when I’m older I’m planning on attending furry conventions


----------



## FunGu5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Briefly:

I discovered truly furry art, and eventually Furaffinity and the rest of those popular sites, through porn (cringe I know xD) when I was very young, perhaps 12 years of age. However it wasn't until a couple of years later that I properly did some reading on the fandom, realized what it was all about and actually joined the community (forums and social app groups etc...)

Over 13 years later I'm sitting having met my closest friends in the fandom, and while I don't really post or chat much in the groups or forums anymore (I was relentless initially xD) I still feel very much like a furry at heart. My sona and I are now synonymous and the people I've met and know in the fandom keep me connected and collectively this all ensures that I won't be parting ways with the fandom.


----------



## Sokwe (Jan 12, 2018)

When I was a young child, I showed signs of being a furry or therian of sorts. I recall once, when I was about five years old, seeing my occupational therapist, and trying to convince her that the robe tie in my pants was a tail I'd grown overnight. As silly as this was, I think it meant something for me. I felt like I should be more animal or have a tail of sorts. (Even if bonobos don't have tails, hehe.) I've always behaved a bit more animalistically (growling and snarling naturally and instinctively, etc.), and from a young age, I enjoyed drawing furry art...long before I knew it was actually a real thing. When I was fourteen, I joined the therian community, and while I still consider myself some sort of variant of therian, I never quite fit in that community. When I was 18, I learned more about furry and what it was as well as how it differed from therianthropy. I attended my first furry convention when I was 19. Soon after, I began to consider myself both a furry and a therian. 

Now I'm active in both communities, but mostly in the furry community. I see furry and therianthropy as very similar. As one friend once put it, "It's just Trekkies versus Trekkers. One community is a bit too serious, and the other is a little more lighthearted about it, but it's the same thing." I had initially argued that they were two very different communities, but the more I immerse myself in furry, I realize that our connections to our fursonas are often just as deeply set and ingrained, as a therian's connection to their theriotype. 

So, if this was a bit too long to read, "tl;dr": I was always very animal, and found therianthropy first, and then branched out into furry.


----------



## Linety27 (Jan 13, 2018)

shelby079 said:


> How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be?
> 
> Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
> And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


I just found out I was a furry yesterday lol. I was just browsing internet and stuff and I found a video about furries and I because I was bored, I decided to watch it cuz why not. Then, I saw how amazing they were, so then I joined the community. There are really nice people that correspond perfectly to my personality !


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 13, 2018)

I discovered furry way back in 1997 on a site called Yerf and i liked Disney's Robinhood. I saw Zootopia recently and i like those fursuits and the furry art.


----------



## SugarCrimes (Jan 14, 2018)

Guess I was always a furry :v hahahaha
I would only watch Animal Planet and a few other cartoons with animals most of my childhood, when I started drawing at 8 I drew mostly feral furries. BUT I discovered furries were a thing one year later
And from there things just went down hill


----------



## Myfurryusername (Jan 17, 2018)

Toriel from undertale. Something about when you call her and she's so motherly and protective to you. Immediately after saving went and looked up nude images of her and I've slowly been discovering my furry attractions since.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sexually repressed Christian youth looking for porn that wouldn't break any Biblical laws because it wasn't real or human. Thank you Christianity for turning me into a furry XD


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jan 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Sexually repressed Christian youth looking for porn that wouldn't break any Biblical laws because it wasn't real or human. Thank you Christianity for turning me into a furry XD


Ovi Rules  
BTW Can i have a question? If i think i am not fury, but i have fursuit, am i fury or not?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> Ovi Rules
> BTW Can i have a question? If i think i am not fury, but i have fursuit, am i fury or not?


Fursuit gives you an instant furry card


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jan 18, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Fursuit gives you an instant furry card


And when i dont want it?


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 18, 2018)

I discovered I was a furry back when I was 14 and researching things to draw back when I still could. I came across some furry art and loved it.


----------



## Kattai (Jan 18, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> And when i dont want it?


You can be just a 'fursuiter'?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 18, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> And when i dont want it?


Find a local sports team to dance around in front of


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jan 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Find a local sports team to dance around in front of


no need, we have local private parties, where we are dancing , but still it doesnt mean we are furries, just a dancers in fursuit. You see, i wonder about the borders of "to be a furry"


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

About 3 years ago.. Ran across a few Fursuiter's in Portland, and the suit where amazing! So I started doing my research! YouTube helped there! I started watching videos of Fur Cons and how much fun everyone was having.. It also ran an emotion over me of how much fun everything looked.. Something different, and a way to be goofy and lighthearted! I have a ton of inner fun, goofiness and general kid at heart.. Everyone was expressing this, as far as I could see, so I was hooked! I wanted to join in the fun!
Zootopia, and things alike didn't help! haha! Plus.. some of the artwork people draw is amazing!

It seems this fandom is a lot more accepting of others and friendly then a lot of other fandoms...


----------



## Ashke (Jan 20, 2018)

Sometime in the late 90's. I'd been drawing furry comics and art since I was ten, and writing feral and were stories since I was twelve. To me they were just 'animal people.' Fast forward to when I was 17/18, and I gained access to the internet and discovered there was a whole fandom of people who drew the same type of things and wrote the same type of stories. I found Fur Nation, VCL, and the Furry Ring, and realized that's exactly what I was- a furry! My first 'sona was a wolf that I'd had for many years, then a fox, and finally a jaguar. Needless to say, I've been in the fandom for twenty years and I'm still here!


----------



## Taku (Jan 24, 2018)

I was seeded at a young age, Disney and the like (damn Roxanne). Always played some sort of anthro in dnd growing up. Most recently got sucked into ifunny, and found myself subbing to fur hashtags and users. That's when I realized it was for me.


----------



## Taku (Jan 24, 2018)

shelby079 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I already see some resemblances with my start . :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realized I was furry till 31.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 26, 2018)

Let's not talk how I've discovered furry fandom... But it was something some thinking "Am I a furry" and denying the fact for two years, I've finlly said "I'm a furry"


----------



## Nerdishgeek (Feb 1, 2018)

I think I always knew. I loved the thundercats growing up. There was something about them characters that was so compelling even as an adult I am very fond of them. I have always thought I was at least some part Unicorn as I am that person who will these glitter to make everyone happy. 

I came to the fandom late but my love for it has been something that's been around forever.


----------



## Nerdishgeek (Feb 1, 2018)

Taku said:


> I didn't realized I was furry till 31.


I didn't realize I was till 40 (last year)


----------



## shelby079 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nerdishgeek said:


> I didn't realize I was till 40 (last year)


36 here


----------



## depthjacks (Feb 8, 2018)

How did i find out i was a furry? Well, my story is kinda funny. Originally i was a huge fan of starfox (nowadays i still am, but not as big), but then one day something happened (i wont go in detail) and i started hating everything related to furries, even Starfox. I despised them, but the main reason for that was because i only knew them through cringe comps, drama and other youtubers. But one day i told myself "Im gonna make a furaffinity account to find more drama and cringe, which then i can use on other websites to be made fun of". But after some time of searching i realized something... This community is actually pretty nice. It has a lot of good people in it, you can be yourself, and most especially furries hate drama. So i felt bad for them and decided to stop my search, instead i looked through the content furries make. And i was amazed by the great art, fursuits, etc, etc. And before i realized i was a fan of anthros again. And now i im thinking what my oc can be.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Nerdishgeek said:


> I didn't realize I was till 40 (last year)





shelby079 said:


> 36 here


However late, you both beat me into the fandom.  I knew I was a furry way back in the 90s when first hearing the term, even used the exact words “I’m a furry” back in 2000 to the man who eventually became my partner, yet did nothing at all to engage with any other furries until last year at the age of 45.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve always had a fondness for anthro-animation (enter most of Disney, pokemon, DBZ [those tails <3], etc...) artwork and in general a love for all animals (except arachnids, becuase i hate them sneaky/creepy ninjas).   I also have loved any games or live action shows that included anthro-characters (Doctor Who, Elder Scroll [Khajit], etc...).  I only had a peripheral awareness of the term “furry” until just a month or so ago.  I didn’t necessarily know what being a “furry” was, just that it held a few negative stigmas.  I had a comic artist that i regulary follow and was considering commissioning her to do some work for me and when i read her rules, i found myself googling terms i never heard before.  That brought me to DA. I made an account there after seeing some really cool SFW artwork but then one of the artist i followed there kept referencing FA, so i checked it out, made an account and saw some NSFW artwork. I knew immediately that this was “my” fandom.  I creeped on the forum for about a week before i ever posted at all. It’s all fairly recent for me.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 27, 2018)

Here it is summed up in a nutshell.

•Age 6: I played Sonic Adventure DX and Starfox Assault for the first and I immediately got interested into the concept and designs of Anthros without even knowing it.

•Age 10: I found out what furries were from watching Dr. Phil and thought they were disgusting gay freaks that had sexual in fur suits.

•Age 16: I first found out that my favorite youtuber YMS was a furry and I started looking into why he became a furry? This was when I was starting to not hate furries as much as I used to but far from fully accepting them.

• Age late 17: I started to have a bigger interest in art and creativity and started searching artists of many forms of art including traditional artists, photographers, writers, filmmakers, animators, and etc. While searching I met a couple of furries that turned out to be the chillest and most relatable people that I’ve ever met.

•Age 18: I started digging deeper into the fandom and started to have a bigger appreciation for furries and started learning more about the history of the fanbase.

•Age late 18: After years of denying it, I finally started to accept myself being a furry and made my first fursona.


----------



## meeka (Mar 1, 2018)

I had been drawing anthros my whole life without knowing what they were, then someone introduced me to the fandom in the late 2011's. I went about it all wrong too, I thought in order to "furry right" I had to draw what people wanted to see, rather than what I wanted to achieve myself. I let my friends force a fursona on me that I never really connected with, but I felt like I had to, to fit in. 
In the end, I set myself up for destruction by only drawing for other people, and trying to make this "sona" of mine work. I ended up taking a three year break, and slowly came back, drawing anthros the way I wanted, and made a sona that came naturally. I may not spend as much time on Furaffinity as I once used to, but I hope to warm back up to the community, and hope they all do the same :3


----------



## Sagt (Mar 2, 2018)

I think I've always liked anthropomorphic animals, but it was about 2 years ago that I got sucked into the rabbit hole, by some videos I saw on YouTube. Though, IIRC, I was first exposed to the furry fandom by a girl I knew back in High School; she was relatively open about her interactions with the fandom and had drawings of anthro'd versions of One Direction covering her ring binder.

(In fact, now that I know much more about the fandom, I feel confident saying that there were a minimum of 3 furries in my year group, back in High School).


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm another late one, at 37. 
I was aware of the existence of the fandom and quietly fascinated by the idea from some time in the mid 2000s, but somehow felt it was too out-there to let myself get involved with and that perhaps it was not for me.  Over the last year, the depression that has affected me on and off for years got worse, and one of the things I did was attend some counselling sessions.  That started a process of me thinking about my life in detail, and identifying some of the irrational things I do that make me less happy than I could be.  One of those patterns of behaviour is to keep myself from things I know I'd enjoy.  I've since started to embrace several things that I'd been drawn to for years but used to keep to myself and be self-critical about, and this is one of them.


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 6, 2018)

Used to dislike the Furry Fandom. Went to a Anime Convention saw an awesome fursuiter that was a snow leopard and my brothers friend was interacting with it. A change of heart on the furry fandom, and started learning about the community and fell in love with it.


----------



## Herr_Zeppelin (Mar 12, 2018)

Am I really a furry? I don't know. I know I'm definitely a watcher. I've watched this fandom for some time, always at a distance, never too close. I have admired the artwork, the films, and the games for years now. I have even interacted with fur suiters and furry artists at conventions. Sometimes I would dream up a character I could use in this world, maybe that could make me a furry. At times he is an old hound looking out from under the brim of a battered hat or hood, one eye a-glow with a dim electric light. Other times he is younger, wearing a uniform, proudly standing aboard a vessel (of the stars, the oceans, or the skies it matters not) with his sidearm ready to protect his crew and home. Would that make me a furry? Maybe so, but is it enough? Do I need to be more? Then I realized that I have enough of the pieces to indeed be a furry, all I had left to do was join in. For does a character need to be solid in this world of fiction and fantasy? Do I have to be one of the artists, designers, or suiters? No, not at all (though being able to draw a character would help). All I seem to need is the interest and a willingness to do more than just watch. So here we go, we will see if I am a furry. With no real track record I can not say how I will make this something that lasts longer than a few weeks. But with my new course set I shall sail into this world and we shall see if I am a furry.


----------



## Crat Strat (Mar 12, 2018)

I just encountered someone's artwork, and also I saw a few fursuit people going around an event, they seemed pretty cool. It must be hot in those suits, I'll give you that. It was just a few random people, and other things that got me here, like me feeling like people can only be friends, not romantic relationships, but that's coming from a 15-year old.


----------



## SonieTheDog (Jun 14, 2018)

Always loved cartoons, always loved animals, always had OC's. I guess it started with Sonic and Warrior cats, although I had OC's way before that.
Once while browsing YouTube I discovered "Drawing my fursona" and just assumed a "fursona" was an animal character (I was right).
Didn't learn the term "Furry" until the start of 5th grade, but I suppose I've always been one?


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 14, 2018)

“Wow these animal people are cooler than real people”


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 14, 2018)

"I hate furries Furries should die" Me in 2014
"Kill all furries" me in 2015
"Furries are ok" me early 2016
"Ok they are cool"-Me late 2016
"never thought I would be one" - me now.


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Jun 15, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> “Wow these animal people are cooler than real people”


^^^ That!!

I've met some amazing people in this fandom, and I hope I continue to do so!


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m thinking that my meaning got lost in translation lol... I mean in the sense of, I’m not an intimidating 900+ pounds in real life but that would be cool

I’m not one of those giant ppl or anything, never been into anything outside of vanilla stuff actually, I just think it would be rly awesome to just glare at someone until they nearly shit themselves and I’m sure there’s people who feel the same way about their sonas lol


----------



## fourur (Jun 15, 2018)

don't trust me if you won't , but one day i was bored, I typed on google absdefg and go to image , i see an image of anime, cliked it, and it was an image board, i got on the homepage and see furry, , now i'm an outcast, i wear a duck face, i browse internet all day, and pay tone of commissions when i can


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jun 17, 2018)

2013 was when the seeds were planted as thats when I got heavily back into Digimon which I used to be obsessed with when I was little and a year later when I was in 8th grade I started my first foray into the fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 17, 2018)

shelby079 said:


> How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be?
> 
> Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
> And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


By first hating furries, then realizing I hated them so much because deep inside I like furry stuff.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Jun 19, 2018)

Got bit by a fursuiter and it spread through me like a parasitic fungus that controls my actions.


----------



## Reiv (Jun 25, 2018)

When I watch Tom & Jerry I didn't feel anything until later around 2009 or 2010 (I can't really trace back), when I played DC Universe Online I found attraction to the anthro characters and then after months I accidently run across some haters through the internet and get to know what furry is. I can't really remember how I discovered but one thing is certain. In my head something like this went down when I wanted to tell it to someone.
It's different then the usually -> I bearly found anything about it -> others don't know about it -> If others find out it would mean bad things -> hide.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jun 26, 2018)

the truth is i think 90% are more or less born furrys they have a ...closeness to a type of animal and want to watch them on Kids WB or CN


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Jun 28, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> the truth is i think 90% are more or less born furrys they have a ...closeness to a type of animal and want to watch them on Kids WB or CN


Ayyyy, rooster bro. Sqwooklife.


----------



## Flumpor (Jun 28, 2018)

Well, my first encouter with the Furry Fandom was through my first boyfriend who was one, but at that time it was just his hobby and I met some other really nice furries through him *, we also went to Eurofurence because he wanted to .
After we broke up I really didn't give it a second thought and also my contact with most of the Furries I met ended.
However since that time it's been in the back of my mind.
After I started studying Media Sciences I got more and more interested in this subculture and I just really find myself enjoying the artstyle and community. So I ended up joining this forum and would call myself now a Furry.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 28, 2018)

did I say it? lol made some not very good pron in Mario Paint, discovered it was a 'thing' on my own before I knew 'furries' on the internet. But then I guess I saw if porn of whatever, existed on the internet. It was weird to find it had a specific name and stuff


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 1, 2018)

As much as I like furry characters I don't consider myself a furry. Furry characters are just one of many things I like. More accurately, I like none human characters, which includes furries but isn't limited to them. 

As for how I discovered I liked furry characters, well... I didn't so much discover furries as make my own feline alien race, then much later on afterwards discover there was such a thing as furries.


----------



## bubblefizzroo (Jul 1, 2018)

I originally 'joined' (using the term loosely here) the fandom back in '16. I can't remember why but I'm pretty sure I thought this was similar to how the Warrior Cat fandom was. I was also and still am an animal lover so that also contributed to my curiosity. It was only really brief did I experiment with the fandom around this time, I mainly just messed around and drew art for the fun of it. Though eventually I faded away because I lost interest.

The second time was the time I officially joined the fandom back from earlier this year. I was dealing with a very emotionally stressful situation with a now old best friend, thus causing me to delve completely into the fandom. Previous to this I was in the fandom around November, though not as deeply into it as I would become. I relied on the fandom like an escape really because seeing all these cute animals and fursuits made me feel better. Eventually when I got over the stress of the situation, I still found myself in the fandom and well, here I am!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 1, 2018)

Plot twist: I didn't! Ah ha! I bet you didn't see that coming!


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

shelby079 said:


> How did you discover you are a furry? or wanna to be?
> 
> Was it something you discover by coincidence? I can imagine with the internet it goes much faster.
> And how to make sure it's not something that goes away again after a few weeks?


Well how I discovered it was when I played skyrim for the first time with the argonians let's just say that they are so freaking sexy


----------



## ChibiMonster (Jul 4, 2018)

I started being a Furry in Second Life about 12 years ago but I wasnt as active as I am now.


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

Yea I wasn't as active in the past either


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 5, 2018)

So when I was around 8 or 9 I had a friend who's brother was into the fandom. He had a sona, and was starting to make a custom fur-suit. Now when I first saw this my first feeling was a nice bit of confusion. I asked him why he needed foam and and fur, and he explained it to me as best as he could. I found it at the time to be the most amazing thing I had ever saw, and I kept up with the process of the suit over the next few weeks until I saw its full completion. After that I started to slowly get into the fandom/ was corrupted by James. At first though I thought that furry was just something he was using to describe the texture for some unknown reason.

While with him I had a great thought and a simple one, "if he could make a suit that looks animal like than maybe there are other people who can do it!". He had not shown me much of the internet side of the fandom due to me being young and he was not wanting to risk showing a child furry porn on accident. So I do my own research, and eventually stumbled upon some message boards and a few art sites. Ever since than I have had a strong love of the fandom.


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 5, 2018)

Eli Wintershade said:


> So when I was around 8 or 9 I had a friend who's brother was into the fandom. He had a sona, and was starting to make a custom fur-suit. Now when I first saw this my first feeling was a nice bit of confusion. I asked him why he needed foam and and fur, and he explained it to me as best as he could. I found it at the time to be the most amazing thing I had ever saw, and I kept up with the process of the suit over the next few weeks until I saw its full completion. After that I started to slowly get into the fandom/ was corrupted by James. At first though I thought that furry was just something he was using to describe the texture for some unknown reason.
> 
> While with him I had a great thought and a simple one, "if he could make a suit that looks animal like than maybe there are other people who can do it!". He had not shown me much of the internet side of the fandom due to me being young and he was not wanting to risk showing a child furry porn on accident. So I do my own research, and eventually stumbled upon some message boards and a few art sites. Ever since than I have had a strong love of the fandom.


oops my bad lol that is very interesting


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 5, 2018)

I joined this forum two weeks ago with an interest in fursuiting and the rest just followed naturally!

"This looks interesting"
*Poomf!!!!!
"Oh, I'm a furry"


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 5, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> I joined this forum two weeks ago with an interest in fursuiting and the rest just followed naturally!
> 
> "This looks interesting"
> *Poomf!!!!!
> "Oh, I'm a furry"


I see that is a interesting way to find out


----------



## Xavier Fox (Jul 5, 2018)

Kingvoxion69 said:


> I see that is a interesting way to find out



It certainly was. 
Looking back to pre-furry times a few things make more sense now though!


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 5, 2018)

Xavier Fox said:


> It certainly was.
> Looking back to pre-furry times a few things make more sense now though!


Yea I feel the same way


----------

